# Sweaters



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Since we are talking about Winter this week...I was looking for places to shop for sweaters (I don't knit, so those will have to be bought!! ) hehe.

Any ideas or suggestions?

I just ordered THIS one:

http://www.thepuppyshop.com/dogsweater7.html

and this:

http://www.thepuppyshop.com/ap143.html

(don't ALL doggies need a bathrobe? ound: )

Where are your favorite sweaters? And, I fully BLAME this spending spree on Laurie! And her pictures of Lily in the pink sweater in the snow. ehh..thanks, Laurie! )

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable Kara, Yes a bathrobe is a must for those cold snowy nights sitting around the fireplace.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought this one for Sissy - she loves it. She doesn't want me to take it off.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Striped-Hoo...ryZ52352QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marie, that is PRECIOUS!  Does the hat stay on? I love the colors!

Fireplace, ehh? lol.....I probably could've done without it, but its so darn cute!

How CUTE are these?:

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/fashion/shirtstees/12.html

Someone get me OUT of that store! ound: I can see myself buying that and the cute little sweater/hoodie with the "mom" tattoo on the arm. Love it!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And THIS:

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/fashion/outerwear/03.html

I better get OFF that site ASAP. lol


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy wears the hat sometimes but most of the time it just looks like
a hoody. She loves it.

Those overalls are hilarious! Might be too stiff for Sissy.

I am looking at some ponchos on ebay - they are really cute.

Marie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

oh my gosh - I love that site... look at this

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/christmas/08.html


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I like the doggie robe!!!! I think Jillee would really like it. What size did you get? I think I should get the small but she is not full grown yet!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't they have the CUTEST stuff there? I'm in LOVE with the denim Jacket and a few of those sweaters (including the one you posted! lol I think that's in my cart for review!) Although, $80 for a jacket is a bit much, so I will see if I can find it cheaper, or without the patches/embroidery and I can do my own patches and embroidery 

I bought the Medium in the bathrobe. She was right there in between the sm and med, but I figured a bigger bathrobe would be okay. My bathrobe is a size too big, or two...and I love it! Cozy!

Kara

Add: And I like the poncho idea, I'll have to check that out, too.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Kara, I bought "Stylish Knits for Dogs (36 sweater patterns) by Iilele Hochberg and made Annabelle six sweaters. It's easy. Anyone as crafty as you can learn to knit. The handknits in dog boutique are very pricey. My birthday is coming up and I have requested a digital camera, software and whatever else I need to get into the picture business. You all are so great with all this but when you get to be 75 it's not so easy. My son put Annabelle avitar on this site but he is always busy with work and family. So I'm going to have to learn myself. I am hoping I can accomplish this!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Kara!!!*
Please *STOP*! You're killing me with those cute little dog outfits! I'm so glad, I'm getting a male dog. Before I finally decided to get a puppy I was SO against doggy wear, but since 'I'm expecting' and thanks to your links, I turned into a doggy fashion junkie!
That bathrobe is to die for, oh my, my husband would kill me if I bought all these cute things, but that bathrobe needs to be bought! I just don't show it to him until we have the dog and he gets his 1st bath, yepp!
Maryam


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I love the overalls!! They are just too cute, but a little costly. So I am blamed for the shopping spree???? Well then you better shop for me too!!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Kara the Razzel Dazzel sweater is one you are going to be glad you bought. The long sleeves will help keep her legs dry in the snow. I found the snow clumps were the most difficult to deal with.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kara, what size clothing do you order for gucci? i think coco and gucci are about the same size, 10 months, 9 lbs. she is so long that if i order by length, it is way too big around. those clothing sites are very tempting, after all it is time to shop for coco's winter wardrobe. she has a ski jacket and a few sweaters, but not near enough, lol. judith


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've gotten a few things from thepuppyshop.com, and yes, I have 3 or 4 of the bathrobes. I figured that all my guys need a robe if I do baths in an assembly line fashion. Wouldn't want them getting chilled. LOL

I also have a couple of sweaters, a hoodie, a couple of shirts, a flannel jacket, a red faux leather rain coat (necessary for shows when it is drizzling outside), rain boots (same reason as the rain coat), a blanket wrap (straps over the back), and a sundress. :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ruthann, I just checked the local library catalog online and they have that book, so I put it on order. I would love to learn to knit! I bet your sweaters are adorable, you must post pictures when you get your camera. It is really very simple to do once you get the hang of it. Do you have someone to teach you the basics on photo-editing? Make sure they show you how to resize or "compress" a picture, that way, you can easily post them on the forum  I love the colors in the razzle-dazzle sweater, and I did like the fact that the sleeves are longer than most. I hope she likes it.

Judith, I ordered a Medium. I like clothes to fit longer on her. The width does look too wide, but I'm hoping that is factoring in "stretch", If not, I will probably take it in some. I sew, so it is much easier to alter something down in size than it is UP. lol. I'll let you know if it needs any altering. She's probably about 8, maybe 8.5 lbs.

Laurie, this IS your fault!  I keep thinking of your snow-picture! hehe. It is TOO cute, and picturing your pack dressed up in their winter gear, and yes...the picture of Sam is haunting me too! lol (in a GOOD/spend money sort of way) lol

Mary, it is HARD to stop once you start with these dogs!  My husband tolerates the clothes, harnesses, etc. He will probably roll his eyes at the bathrobe! ound: 

Kimberly, I can just picture your pack in their robes!!! How cute that MUST be! I bet you have an awesome wardrobe! Must post pictures of this! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

O M G!!! They have a double stroller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

BUY IT!!!!!!! BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!ound:

LADIES, you MUST now go visit THIS SITE:

http://www.moderntails.com/home.php

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OMygoodness!

http://www.moderntails.com/product.php?productid=21788&cat=411&page=2

hehe.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok all I have to say is Kara you are in trouble because I see way to many things I want to buy. I am already thinking of halloween costumes. Did you see some of the costumes they have.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan, I did!

They are SO cute! Costumes that I hadn't even thought of or seen. I hope someone orders one  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> *Kara!!!*
> Please *STOP*! You're killing me with those cute little dog outfits! I'm so glad, I'm getting a male dog. Before I finally decided to get a puppy I was SO against doggy wear, but since 'I'm expecting' and thanks to your links, I turned into a doggy fashion junkie!
> That bathrobe is to die for, oh my, my husband would kill me if I bought all these cute things, but that bathrobe needs to be bought! I just don't show it to him until we have the dog and he gets his 1st bath, yepp!
> Maryam


This would really be cute for the male dog

http://www.doggyapparel.com/SWT002.htm?RetNav=sweaters&RetForm=Sweaters

Don't want to leave him out!

Marie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How cute is this:

http://www.doggyapparel.com/JKT028.htm?RetNav=jackets&RetForm=Jackets

Marie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

don't let my hubby see this. I don't think he would stand for me dressing "the boys" but boy are they cute. I love the fisherman sweater. Very manly.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohhh - tell him a little sweater to keep them warm won't hurt a thing....

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! Very cute, I like that it is a "jacket/dress" How clever  Sissy would look AMAZING in it. hint hint! lol

I like the corduroy jackets on there, too...the moss green and burgandy ones would look SOOO cute on two lil' boys! 

I am finding some really cute stuff tonight.

I started out looking for sweaters, but I'm finding LOTS of jackets that I like! lol

Kara


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I was just going to say the same thing.....of course if they made something by Carhartt or Eddie Bauer in tough denim and flannel there may be a chance....

Alexa



Missy said:


> don't let my hubby see this. I don't think he would stand for me dressing "the boys" but boy are they cute. I love the fisherman sweater. Very manly.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i enjoy sewing and thrift shops, i picked up some cashmere sweaters and remade them for coco. they are warm and in stylelin'. i, really liked the modern tails site, i spent the whole afternoon there! the clothing closeups are so detailed it would be easy to make a pattern from them. a dress for $68.00 could be made up with 1/4 yard of fabric. there sure is a variety of clothing. i love frilly little sundresses! judity


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found another cute website last night, too:

www.cozypetclothes.com

I agree, Judith! So many of those dresses can be easily knockoffed! I do that all the time for clothes for me, I'll browse Anthropologie for ideas, and usually be able to find the same designer fabrics at Fabricmart.com! 

I just need to challenge my skills making her jackets or something other than dresses. lol, I love the denim stuff, but I really don't like sewing with denim.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara - you just have too much time on your hands!!!! I just took an hour to read my new petedge magazine, found some cool halloween costumes and GREAT sweaters - now I just have to decide which ones to buy. They did have the pink ones that my girls have, and now it is available in purple!! 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I'm buying those sweaters too! I'm just getting enough stuff together for an order. ound: Since, it is a "buy in bulk" sorta place. 

Time? I don't have enough time! lol OR...I just poorly manage my time, is more likely the case.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It amazes me that I seem to have no problem finding enough items & make it a "bulk" order - haha I love the little charms that they have, does anyone use them on their pups. I only have the dogs name tag with reward info on it, I dont even put their license or rabies tags on cause they make SO MUCH NOISE!!! Do the little charms make a lot of noise too?

Does anyone put the charms on their boy dogs??
laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The charms make a little noise.

Gucci has had a TON of charms and she loses them and breaks them ALL the time, especially the "word" charms, like "princess" or "spoiled", etc. Those ones always break in HALF. lol, The little lobster clasp ones always break off too,

I just keep buying replacements!

But next round of charms, I'm going to buy some little clasps at Michaels and secure them ON better in hopes they will last longer.

I sorta like hearing her come and go, I know what she is getting into!

Which reminds me, I need to order some new ID tags, the ones she has are getting scratched up and nappy looking. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I am going to order a few and see how they do with them.I think that they are just so cute, although I was looking at ones that say princess & spoiled and alike, until I came across one that said bit** and I didnt like that!!! I like the little colored bones too - too girley for Logan?? you think?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nah! They have those bones in Blue.

I didn't order the "Btch" one, even though my husband would've loved it! My favorite one was "Pampered"....I will have to order that one again, it is now "Pampe" LOL ound: 

Word of advice: Get some plyers and tighten up the clasps/connectors before you put them on, and take them off for any rough play outside, that seems to be when I lost them or they broke off.

She kept the Rhinestone "G" for the longest, that one lasted months! I will have to get a new one  They are relatively inexpensive on ebay.

You can also make your own really easy! I saw the clasps on sale at Michaels the other day, you just have to put a charm on it. 

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Ladies!
Please compare the doggyapparel.com products with petedge.com! Here's a link http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/catalog/thumbnail.jsp?parentCategoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211&N=2363
that shows that striped outfit for instance that only costs $3 at petedge and $20 at doggyapparel!!! 
Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am ordering some from there, too. Did I say "too"? ound: I broke down and got her pink fur jacket from one of those boutiques. I see I could've gotten the robe cheaper at PetEdge, but the only thing with that store is you have to buy ALOT. lol, so its a good place to stock up.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Since I didnt have a lot of time online today, I was flipping thru the petedge catalog and tore out pages for the things I might be interested in - I think I cut out more than 1/2 the book. I LOVE all the sweaters!! They have that one that is on Lily and in purple now. I wish they would have it in blue cause I would get one for Logan,l to me these are the perfect sweaters for now playing! Easy on, Easy off!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kara,
I think this one would look lovely on Gucci: http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/Casual-Canine-Pure-All-Wool-Sweaters-with-Scarf-ZW444.pro?parentCategoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211
Maryam.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*So I don't understand how petedge is affordable....*

I'm up to $70 in stuff + $30 in fees....

don't get the appeal...

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh..that sweater WOULD look cute on her, especially since I have a cable knit sweater in THAT particular color! ound: 

Trish, I feel the same way, you have to spend a small fortune at PetEdge to lose the "fees", so it really isn't a bargain if you are paying the fees. I think it is better for people with several dogs, than a single dog owner.
By the way, did you get my post on tricks?
Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Kara...no I didn't...can't even remember which thread I hijacked for that one. LOL....could you link it here?? please? 

Trish


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> (don't ALL doggies need a bathrobe? ound: )
> 
> Kara


Mine say no but get it put on after baths anyhow :biggrin1: 
If I tried to put a sweater on my dogs they'd look at me like I was nuts :crazy: in South Texas.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just received the new PetEdge catalog yesterday.Kara,They have alot of really cute sweaters/clothes/jackets etc.in there.From reading the posts,you must of seen them already!I'm wondering where you are getting extra fees Trish--if you order 60.00 worth of stuff you save the 6.99 processing fee/ on orders under 60.00--you would pay the 6.99 processing fee-....you have shipping-but you would have shipping every where you order from on-line.Am I missing something?I love Petedge......I never have trouble finding 60.00 worth of stuff!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm,
I think I might be doing something wrong with petedge. I put the stuff I possibly want to get in the shopping cart (worth $42.40) and it's adding the 'minimum order charge' of $6.99 and the 'delivery estimate' of $8.73, so a 'total' of $58.12
To me that still looks cheaper than buying that stuff from other pages I've seen. Are my eyes crossing or is my brain not functioning right??? I'm confused...
I thought since I don't have anything for the dog yet and if I bought most of the needed stuff from petedge, I'd get an overall good deal, please help me with your great advices I'm a rookie! 
Thanks, Maryam.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah Julie,
we must have posted at the same time! That's exactly the impression I got, I'm glad to hear that you see the same 'fees&shipping costs'!
Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Kara...no I didn't...can't even remember which thread I hijacked for that one. LOL....could you link it here?? please?
> 
> Trish


Here it is:

_We are finishing preschool tomorrow night, but I started working on tricks before we took the class. I spend about 15 minutes a day with her, and usually use cheese. Just pick a quiet spot where there are no distractions and start with very basic ones.

We are going to do another class here soon, but since I am switching schools, I don't know if they will put us in Ob.1 or 2?

To your question, YES, I do use books, too. I check alot of different books out from the library. Super convenient and I'm pretty cheap! lol I put them on hold online and go pick them up at the drive thru window! ound:

Take a look at "101 Dog Tricks" by Kyra Sundance, what I like about that one..is that is shows you the *hand signals*, like the trainers will teach you. Believe it or not, using a hand signal really helps immensely, and so does the "clicker"! She has been picking them up much quicker since I started doing them. Some of the tricks in that book are really not practical for small dogs, like ringing a doorbell, etc. But, it covers most of the basics.

Her newest trick is "Gimme 5". She's SO funny, as I am up on the couch w/ my laptop she will stand up and lift her paw to gimme 5 to let me know she WANTS a treat! ound: It cracks me up.

What does Winston know so far?

Kara

PS. I love Kubrick's coloring.....no matter what he is called! _


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Hmm,
> I think I might be doing something wrong with petedge. I put the stuff I possibly want to get in the shopping cart (worth $42.40) and it's adding the 'minimum order charge' of $6.99 and the 'delivery estimate' of $8.73, so a 'total' of $58.12
> To me that still looks cheaper than buying that stuff from other pages I've seen. Are my eyes crossing or is my brain not functioning right??? I'm confused...
> I thought since I don't have anything for the dog yet and if I bought most of the needed stuff from petedge, I'd get an overall good deal, please help me with your great advices I'm a rookie!
> Thanks, Maryam.


Maryam, you need to buy at least $60 worth of stuff to get rid of the $6.99 surcharge. That way you will only be paying for shipping. Petedge is great... I've bought way too much stuff from there and Kubrick is always getting a package nowadays. The doormen of my building are always making fun of me as I have a package almost every day... I blame it all on Kubrick though!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, South Texas might be a bit *warm* for sweaters! lol But, a tank top or dress would look pretty cute! 

I just swore I wouldn't order from Pet Edge unless I got the "minimum" purchase to avoid all the surcharges. I think I bought the giggling veggies from there and really overpaid for them with the added fees. I was kicking myself in the rear when I started comparing prices.

I am going to get some sweaters from there, though....but there are some really cute boutique ones that they don't carry there, and I"m sure I'll crack and buy atleast one! And maybe the overalls, because those look really hard to make! lol

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Hmm,
> I think I might be doing something wrong with petedge. I put the stuff I possibly want to get in the shopping cart (worth $42.40) and it's adding the 'minimum order charge' of $6.99 and the 'delivery estimate' of $8.73, so a 'total' of $58.12
> To me that still looks cheaper than buying that stuff from other pages I've seen. Are my eyes crossing or is my brain not functioning right??? I'm confused...
> I thought since I don't have anything for the dog yet and if I bought most of the needed stuff from petedge, I'd get an overall good deal, please help me with your great advices I'm a rookie!
> Thanks, Maryam.


Maryam,
I've ordered from them many,many times and they are great.Their prices are wonderful compared to a retail store.I have 2 dogs and I don't have any trouble spending 60.00 when I order.If I'm a little short,I order a few extra toys/treats to have on hand.With friends and my Mother having a dog,it's nice to get them a gift for Christmas/Valentines/whatever...otherwise you do pay that 6.99 fee(I just hate)but even if you pay that fee---it is still cheaper then a retail store like PetSmart etc.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Lina and Julie*,
thank you for sharing your experience. I understand now, that Kara&co. probably meant it gets too expensive if you only want to by 2-3 'cheap' items. Got it now! But since I plan on buying definitely more than $60 worth of stuff (cause I don't have any dog supply yet!), it's gonna be worth it!
*Kara*, 
thank you again for your many cute links, I can't wait to buy that cutest-thing-on-earth-BATHROBE from Petedge for just $4 instead of $10!
Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Yep, I got robbed on that one, but oh well....they had a comb there that I wanted to order anyways that they don't carry at PetEdge!  I've been wanting to add this line of combs to my collection: http://thepuppyshop.com/finetoothcomb.html and this one: http://thepuppyshop.com/dogcomb.html

I just placed an order at PetEdge for $103! Yikes. But I bought a TON of stuff, lots of sweaters, crown barettes, and a slipper Princess Bed for the office.

I also picked up this Football sweater for when the husband or sons take her out:

http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211

That way, they won't be embarrassed with her in a pink fluffy sweater! Or purple! (I got the purple one too, Laurie! )

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, did you see the MATCHING tanks on The Pink Paw that you and Gucci could both wear? They say things like mini-diva, goddess, and drama queen! Too cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I thought about you and Gucci when I was looking through the PetEdge catalog.They have alot of cute things for "the girlies".I saw several things with "Princess" on them etc.
It is harder with the boys--
Did you order any of the cologne sprays?I think I want to try the gingerbread or sugar cookie for the winter?or the shampoo?It just sounded like something fun to try.:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Now, you know its BAD when BOTH of you ladies see items and think of me and Gucci!!!! ound: 

Someone......PLEASE hide my credit cards! They are on FIRE the last 48 hours, I've bought her a faux mink coat, overalls, several sweaters and a bed......and I just spent another $100 at Fabric.com on faux furs to MAKE doggie stuff with. Historically, once I start shopping for something, I just can't stop! One pair of shoes......turns into FOUR, and so on. OH yeah, that reminds me...I just ordered school shoes from Zappos yesterday, too. Yikes.

LOL

Amy, I did look at the matching tanks.....I'll admit, I have some matching outfits with Gucci and I will have to take pics and post them at some point. I just made a summer dress out of this soft, cool cotton lawn fabric, yellow floral, and I had alot left over, so I made Gucci a dress, too! Which, won't fit her much longer because she has grown since the last time I measured her. lol

Julie, I bought her some "boy stuff" too. I've learned that my husband and sons are more receptive to clothes, harnesses, leashes, etc. when they are masculine! I love the "sports" theme sweatshirts at petedge. I bought the football one, but they have other sports too. I've seen alot of really cute boy stuff lately, don't give up! The pricey sweater with the "mom" tattoo at the pinkpaw, is adorable!!! BUT, I betcha we could find a patch like that and just sew it on one we already have 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Now, you know its BAD when BOTH of you ladies see items and think of me and Gucci!!!! ound:
> LOL
> 
> Julie, I bought her some "boy stuff" too. I've learned that my husband and sons are more receptive to clothes, harnesses, leashes, etc. when they are masculine! I love the "sports" theme sweatshirts at petedge. I bought the football one, but they have other sports too. I've seen alot of really cute boy stuff lately, don't give up! The pricey sweater with the "mom" tattoo at the pinkpaw, is adorable!!! BUT, I betcha we could find a patch like that and just sew it on one we already have
> ...


I just live vicariosly through you!See--I can't even spell it!ound:I just have always thought it would be fun to have a girl for the fun hairbows/girl-ie things.Gucci is the girl--you know?I have a sweater I bought for Quince and a coat last year,but he likes to go "naked".He acts like he can barely walk when I put his sweater on!It's funny...He looks funny though too---long and skinny.....actually if you dressed up a hairy weinerdog he'd look about the same!ound:
I think I'm going to get an order ready for PetEdge too---I think I want to try that Christmas cologne or shampoo.....Last year they had some,but I tried to order too late and it was gone.What bed did you get?I still have those awesome ones from Target in my head---and I love those car ones you posted.So cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cripes! I meant to ask about the cologne! lol, Dingbat me. ound: 

No, I didn't even see it, but believe me....If I had, I would've thrown it IN the basket. Heck, I was throwing stuff in there right and left as if there was NO tomorrow! I'm going to be regretting it when i get the bill! LOL

Do they have Christmas scented shampoos? Seriously? 

Well, I guess its a good thing I didnt' see them! lol

Live vicariously through me anytime! OR.....you could always dress Quincy up as a Princess or something for Halloween?ound: 

Yes, and the "pouting" about wearing clothes. Gucci does this. She goes "limp", like she can't move!!! It is hysterical. I usually cave in and take the clothes off of her, but last winter I made her wear her shirts all day and she seemed to be okay after about an hour, once she realized I wasn't falling for the "oh woe is me" routine.

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> I just live vicariosly through you!See--I can't even spell it!ound:I just have always thought it would be fun to have a girl for the fun hairbows/girl-ie things.Gucci is the girl--you know?I have a sweater I bought for Quince and a coat last year,but he likes to go "naked".*He acts like he can barely walk when I put his sweater on!*It's funny...He looks funny though too---long and skinny.....actually if you dressed up a hairy weinerdog he'd look about the same!ound:
> I think I'm going to get an order ready for PetEdge too---I think I want to try that Christmas cologne or shampoo.....Last year they had some,but I tried to order too late and it was gone.What bed did you get?I still have those awesome ones from Target in my head---and I love those car ones you posted.So cute!


Julie,
Our sheltie, Casey, was like that, too. We took her to the snow once and thought it was a good idea to put a sweater on her to help keep her warm. We laughed so hard at how she looked and responded, we had tears streaming down our faces ound: She just had a look of humiliation :redface:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just finished deciding on my order. I think I am also going to get the purple sweaters to match the pink ones!! And I picked their halloween costumes out - and ordered a charm for each too - Hubby is flipping out!!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We have never tried putting a sweater on either sheltie,but I can just imagine!ound:Leslie,in my head--I just know!LOL!Vinnie boy just loves the snow..course,he is a pretty good sized guy,but he just adores the snow.He has one heck of an undercoat though--whew!I never seen so much hair come off a dog!I think I could knit a sweater!Or he'd be bald........he has hair to spare!:becky:
Vinnie does loves being show-ee though.He struts around real cocky after he is bathed and groomed--and we pick out a flashy collar/leash.He has a few charms too....the diamond/dangly type.....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK,
after spending probably 4 hours on PetEdge to make sure I don't miss any good deals, I'm now finally done, pooh!
For all ladies/owners looking for masculine bathrobes :bathbaby: (as Kara said EVERY dog needs one ) check this link out and click to enlarge the pic where you can see a white robe with a cute boyish turtle! http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/Casual-Canine-Gingham-Terry-Bathrobes-ZA425.pro?parentCategoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=209
I'm so in love with these bathrobes, that I'll probably get the Duckie&the Turtle! And all that for an UNBORN puppy! :der:
Maryam.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> We have never tried putting a sweater on either sheltie,but I can just imagine!ound:Leslie,in my head--I just know!LOL!Vinnie boy just loves the snow..course,he is a pretty good sized guy,but he just adores the snow.*He has one heck of an undercoat though--whew!I never seen so much hair come off a dog!I think I could knit a sweater!*Or he'd be bald........he has hair to spare!:becky:
> Vinnie does loves being show-ee though.He struts around real cocky after he is bathed and groomed--and we pick out a flashy collar/leash.He has a few charms too....the diamond/dangly type.....


I know what you mean. Casey's undercoat was tremendous, too. It wasn't uncommon to be able to fill a grocery bag or two w/all the fur I got off her during grooming. I always said there was enough fur to make a whole other dog. ound:

Not sure why we felt the need to put a sweater on her when we did, other than thinking that because we were cold, she must be too. :smow:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yall' are funny!ound: 

Well, I think that one of the Photo Challenges should be "Sweater" Month! ound: Since so much time, effort and funds have gone to purchasing them  hehe.

I can't wait to see these lil' ones in their winter-gear.

Oh, that turtle bath robe is adorable!! Too bad I got the ducky one before I saw that one! And TOO late for me to add it to the cart. *shew*

I failed to check out the dangly charms. Darnit. I need more of those, they are always being lost or broken in half.

I ordered some new ID tags today with Jan's brilliant idea of "needs medicine", and I think we may need a new collar??  

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Check out prettyyoko.com. The store is in a mall near me (Roosevelt Field Mall, right outside Nordstrom's for all you LI'ers). The first time I saw the store, I thought it was baby clothes until I took a closer look. :doh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, well of course you have to buy for the "new baby" before it is born!! We all do it with our children!!

Kara, did you see the light blue sweater with a turtleneck look with the silver snowflakes on the back?? I was thinking about if for Logan - too girley?? What am I thinking :frusty: You have Gucci, maybe I should ask Karen if she would put it on Brady????
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's a good thing I don't have a girl dog, because I am really girly, with two adult daughters, and we are the most insane shoppers, online, and off. :biggrin1: Biscuit has a couple of designer sweaters for winter but that's as far as it's gone. DH will kill me if I dress up his one and only "boy". I did mention that I might buy Biscuit a bee costume for Halloween and he looked at me like I was insane. And even in Nor-Cal, it's not often that it's cold enough for much in the way of clothes for a dog. So, ladies, I'm definitely enjoying this thread--vicariously! Credit cards in deep freeze, lol!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Light blue sweater? hmmm...My order was...

Items :
1 Casual Canine Hooded Sports Sweatshirts ZW4081612 Medium/Football -- $6.99
1 Casual Canine Pure All-Wool Sweaters with Scarf ZW4441615 Medium/Natural -- $3.99
1 East Side Collection Think Pink Fuzzy Sweaters ZW85416 /Medium -- $6.99
1 East Side Sequin Cable Hoodie XXsm Lavender ZA6941650 Med/Lavender -- $9.99
*1 East Side Collection Bijou Sweaters with Feathered Collar ZA7271675 Med/Candy Pink -- $4.99
*1 Casual Canine Striped Hoodie Sweater ZW44216 /Medium -- $2.99
1 Casual Canine Sporty Fleece Pullovers ZW4642075 Lrg/Pink -- $6.99
1 East Side Collection Stretch Knit Sweater with Fringe ZA7262075 Lrg/Blossom Pink -- $8.99
1 East Side Collection Prim Pup Faux Fur Coats ZA7191695 Med/Whisper White -- $11.99
1 Aria Crystal Heart Tiara Barrettes DT18519 /Blue -- $2.99
1 Aria Regal Rhinestone Tiara Barrettes DT10523 /Crystal -- $4.99
1 Slumber Pet Li'l Royal Beds with Matching Toys ZW84411 /Princess Pink -- $22.99

I think that is it! LOL....But I ordered the pink! Gosh, I shiver just looking at my order!!!:brick:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I guess I take enough ribbing for the other things I buy my dogs, and dress them in, so who cares. I am ordering the light blue bijou sweater!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well I guess I take enough ribbing for the other things I buy my dogs, and dress them in, so who cares. I am ordering the light blue bijou sweater!!
> Laurie


Laurie,

At $5 who can *resist*? The bargain factor and ehh....avoiding the surcharge are both great reasons! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara - it is a little more for me cause you wont believe this but... yesterday when I went to pick up Lexi's new attempt at food, I took Logan to the vet, and I knew he looked BIG - but he is 17lbs!!!!!! Vet said that he is not fat at all, just tall!! So I have to buy the large for my guys, but even $9 is not much to have him be warm! And look cute!!
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow Logan is a big boy, Reece is my biggest at 13-14 lbs. He's just a macho man.

I just got the new petedge catalog today...but I just placed a $200 order about 2 weeks ago.

I got shampoo/condition, ear cleaner, razors, apron, brush, comb,toys now it time to look at the cute clothes. I got each of the boys a soccer hoodie like the one that Kara ordered in football. I thought they should repersent at the soccer field and support the Footie Chicks, my daughter team. I may paint her number on there hoodies...she would love that.

Can't wait to see them all dressed in there new clothes, we will have to have a fashion show thread.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok - I have heard so much about Petedge - I placed a big order.
Sissy is going to be stylish....

She loves clothes - she doesn't want me to take them off her.

This is one of her favorites.

Marie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, gosh, what a cutie Sissy is. Look at that face. And she's stylin' in that red sweater  !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the red sweater on white dog - Sissy looks beautiful!!
Paige, I think that is a great idea, your daughter would love it!! You could use fabric paint to put the number on. I am still waffling about placing my order - I really shouldnt be spending another $100 plus bucks, but it is halloween!! 
How did you make out with the costumes?
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sissy looks like a xmas girl in her red sweater.

I can't exchange them, they don't have smalls. So next week I will become a seamtress.lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, He looks great at 17 lbs or 7!  I ordered a few Larges, too...but that's only because I like some clothes to fit "bigger", especially sweatshirts or coats, because the Large is mostly longer than it is wider from what I've found.

Sissy is the CUTEST! You are soooo lucky she likes clothes. I wish Gucci did, she pouts for about an hour until she gives up. Last night, I put a diaper on her and she went into a "depression". ound: Did you like PetEdge? I think its a great place to stock up at, so long as you spend the minimum amount 

I need to hide my credit cards now!

Yes, lets do a fashion show. Great idea!!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do like petedge, I find that the prices are good (once you have a large enough order) and they deliver very quickly!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Ok - I have heard so much about Petedge - I placed a big order.
> Sissy is going to be stylish....
> 
> She loves clothes - she doesn't want me to take them off her.
> ...


Marie - is that white lace around Sissy's collar??? She looks absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I am so excited that we have another 17 pounder! Brady will be thrilled when he hears! Just so you know, I usually order mediums for Brady, but it does depend on what it is. Remember, he doesn't have a lot of clothes, but his coat is a medium.

I am so disappointed! I have been checking the mailbox religiously for the new catologue and have not received it yet. Ahhhh. I have been waiting to place my order and I love when they get new stuff! 

Is the sweater you were talking about online? If so, I will give you my thoughts. I think I may buy Brady a sweater and deal with my DH about it later


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Karen, I was feeling bad there for a while about him being so big, but you guys saw him, he isnt fat at all = go on petedge.com and it is item# 
ZA727. I ordered larges for my guys as they seem to be more comfortable in them. Also check out item# ZW4822040 the Shaker Knit turtleneck. it is a real manly looking sweater - and the green one is only $1.99 !!!!!!!! I dont put my guys in sweaters or coats a lot, but because they are all in puppy cuts, I like them to wear something when they are outside playing for a long while. 
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kara,
what size did you get the Duck-Bathrobe in? I was thinking about getting the Duck-Bathrobe in Small for while he's a puppy/adolescent and the Turtle-Bathrobe in Medium for when he's full grown (my breeder breeds around 10lbs). Not very sure though...
Thanks, Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I bought the medium and she's around 8 lbs. I would get a small first, they do grow fairly quickly the first 5 months  The medium should fit him when he's older.

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Perfect, thank you Kara!
Maryam.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, did you check the sweaters out?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I did, they are cute! I am not sure I could get away with snowflakes. DH may kill me if i try that. The green one was cute. Brady cooperates with his coat, but I am concerned that he won't be okay with a sweater with sleaves. I will have to try a cheap one to see. I can't wait to get that catologue!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Marie - is that white lace around Sissy's collar??? She looks absolutely adorable!!




Around Sissy's collar is crochet. She really isn't bothered by clothes at all - when I take them off she follows me with it. When she sees me with clothes she will come over for me to put them on...it is so cute.

I loved Petedge - I really only got as far as the clothes so next time I am going to look at the combs, etc.

Marie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes The Gap has doggy clothes. I got cute sweatshirts there. Also, check out Old Navy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY! Well ONE order arrived today!!!!!! :whoo: 

She is SOOO cute, I can hardly contain myself!!!! Oh my goodness! Perfect fit, too, and I ordered WAY bigger than usual to make the length work, but it was easy to adjust the straps and the stomach. woo hoo!

I could NOT resist these overalls, just couldn't do it. I will be making a pattern from them and creating more  woo hoo.
Here is the princess:

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh!

Look at the tail hanging out....that is just the cutest thing...

She doesn't look too unhappy! Maybe she will adjust. Now that I see them on those overalls are stylish!!!!

Wait! Where is her tiara - a princess with no tiara!
(sorry couldn't help myself)

Marie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Kara, that is too much. SO cute. I LOVE it. Hmm I may have to re-think not dressing up Biscuit. . . denim works for a boy, right? The wheels are turning. . .lol


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I just checked out the more boyish version, with the skulls and stars. . . uh-oh! What size did you end up getting, Kara? Biscuit is almost double the size of Gucci (15 #) and very long.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kara, you are too much! Gucci looks great. I can't believe she lets you put that on her. Brady would have none of that:nono:. And DH, well that would not be a pretty scene if he caught his boy in overalls:boxing:. I wish I had a girl so I could try to pull it off. Ah, maybe the next one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it is an XL? I am going to look and check when I take it off of her (she's sleeping now and I dare not bother lil' miss PMS) But I was tossed between an L and XL. I wanted the length to be right and I was going to alter the rest. 

Amy, Tell me how long he is from the neck to the tail and then the measurements of his chest and I'll tell you if it will fit. 

There are buttons to take the chest in and out, and also the straps make it longer or shorter.

Brady would look CUTE in overalls  Heck, why not some jeans to match his sweater? 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and Amy...

I found them a bit cheaper here:

http://www.cozypetclothes.com/shorts_overalls_and_jeans

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

:frusty:Still no petedge catologue. I raced home and checked the mail like a little kids waiting for a toy and I still haven't gotten it. I have found a few new things on the website that I like, but it is always easier to take a look at the catologue.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, and the catalog has more stuff than is on the website. I tried to placemy order today from the catalog, online but they were having problems showing the new items, but they told me it should work in a day or so. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got the Pet Edge catalog today, so maybe it will be there tomorrow? I probably don't need to look in it, since I put such a big order in already! lol

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I kind of figured that they didn't have everything online yet. I keep checking for new stuff. Not having kids, I am addicted to shopping for my dog!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara--Biscuit is 15 " from neck to base of tail, and about 18 " around the chest. 
Thanks!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Here it is:
> 
> _We are finishing preschool tomorrow night, but I started working on tricks before we took the class. I spend about 15 minutes a day with her, and usually use cheese. Just pick a quiet spot where there are no distractions and start with very basic ones.
> 
> ...


Just found this...THANKS!!

He kindof knows sit and stay. We're working on stop and cross for streets [he seems to want to run across and visit people..scary]...
I took him running today and we worked on "speed" when I wanted to sprint...he did great!

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great! 

They learn quickly! I just spend a little time every day.

I use the word "Wait" for things like that, and say....when I want to walk in the door first before her, which asserts my Alpha role . I just don't like saying "heel". lol....I use the "Stay" command and she does ok, until I get out of the room. I want to get to the point where I can say...walk upstairs and back and she is still in a "stay". But that will be hard since she is my shadow. lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Kara--Biscuit is 15 " from neck to base of tail, and about 18 " around the chest.
> Thanks!


YES! They will work...I just measured and sent you the specifics in a PM 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

The tail hanging out the back is SOOOOOOO cute. Here are a few pics from behind. 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is too cute, Kara. :biggrin1: And I think it's absolutely the right one for Gucci , she's so girly. I just ordered the punk one for Bisccuit & am very excited. My sister is a marketing VP for a fashion co. and I cannot wait to show her this when she arrives tonite. Though she will probably label me a dog nut, lol.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> That is too cute, Kara. :biggrin1: And I think it's absolutely the right one for Gucci , she's so girly. I just ordered the punk one for Bisccuit & am very excited. My sister is a marketing VP for a fashion co. and I cannot wait to show her this when she arrives tonite. Though she will probably label me a dog nut, lol.


Thanks! And, yep.....I suppose you are right, Girly is good for her! Even though I am drawn to some boy stuff.

I really think you'll like the punk one. PLEASE take a picture for me!! Purty please  I'm impressed with the quality of it, I am very picky and critical of clothes since I sew...I analyze everything from the fabric to the stitches, and it looks like a high price outfit. Perfect. I can't stand feeling ripped off. On a $4 sweater, I don't expect that much...but as the price moves up, it better be darn good. lol I bet your sister likes it, too!

Dog nut? Ehh.....?? lol....I don't know. Did you get the Puppy purse yet? ound: Honey, if someone tells you that you are a dog nut or Crazy Dog Lady, tell them about ME. 

Hope you are having a rockin' good time tonight at the game! My DH just reminded me that he is going out of town tomorrow for a business lunch, so I have the WHOLE day to myself w/ Guccho! We can PMS together! ound:

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

since we are on the subject of clothing, does anyone put shoes on on their kids? coco comes home from her am walk with really dirty feet, how do all of you clean them? giving her a full bath everyday is too much. does dry shampoo work? add me to the list of waiting for my petedge order to come. i bought ducky bathrobe, stripped sweater hoody and pink camo hoody. i love the endless list of things these kids "need", love to shop. judith


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't tried shoes yet, but I think some people have, if you don't get many replies here, you should start a different thread about it so more people will see.

I really like the sequin shoes at the pink paw!  But, I think it would be hard to keep them on Gucci, she would probably try and take them off.

I have to do *spot* baths in between baths for her butt, face or paws. I just keep some shampoo and conditioner under the kitchen sink. It really depends how dirty the paws are, if they are only a little dirty, I can sometimes just brush the dirt out when they dry, If they are a bloody mess...I'll stick em' under the sink and wash them. This usually incites a "run like hell" episode. I think she tries to "dry" herself this way. ound: 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I finally placed my petedge order and ordered the sweaters I was looking at. I hope that they all fit- it is really hard to tell! No booties for us , my guys would never wear them. Like Kara, I just wash their feet which also prompts the RLH game in my house!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, I will def. take pix of Biscuit & post them (if I ever figure that out, still having problems with my MAC , but haven't had time to sit down & solve). We're going to Colorado for a week, so it may be awhile. I just showed the pix of coveralls to my sis, the fashion exec, and she could not stop laughing-----so cute! Enjoy your wkend of freedom, I LOVE when the DH goes on a trip. :biggrin1: Then I can really do some serious online shopping, and stay up as late as I want, and not cook , etc.--LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Exactly!!!!

LOL....You sound like me! I try to do as little as possible when he's away, and I do enjoy having the WHOLE big bed to myself! ound: The kids asked me what is for dinner and I said "cereal".......and they were like "okay, cool!" hehe.

Oh, you are going to have FUN parading Biscuit boy around in those overalls. People will Ohhh and AHhh..over him even more than they probably already do, if that is even possible! 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Too kind for words! He does get a lot of attention, but that's probably because no one in my town seems to have ever heard of a Havanese. You get that---a Hava-WHAT?! Then you have to give the tiresome explanation of what a Havanese is, lol!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My HUGE two big boxes order came today from PetsEdge!!!!!!










I am SOOO pleased with it. Gucci is LOVIN' the princess slipper bed AND the little squeaky stuffed bone toy that came with it, she has been playing with the thing for about 2 hours now. Its hilarious.

I am also really impressed with all the sweaters, and sweatshirts! Wow. They are a better quality than I was expecting (based on the price) They are sturdy, look great, and definately look like the cost more than $4-5 which I paid for most of them. I ordered mostly Mediums with a few Larges in there for snuggly BIG comfort (I like wearing some stuff a size too big, so I figure Gucci should, too.....she is my long lost twin and all ) It looks like only one thing will be too big for her, ehh......oh well, I can always fix it, right?

Anyhow...I hope others order some of the Fall clothes there  And prepare for the "Fashion Show Thread" we can start up here in a month of so when the weather cools down.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, How much does Gucci weigh? I ordered large for my guys and I am so concerned that they are not going to fit. If you ordered mediums for her, and she is smaller than my guys, then maybe the larges will fit my guys. I cant wait for my delivery!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I bought this in Large;

http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211

and this in Large:

http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211

The first one, will fit... a little long and little looser, but workable. The second one is WAY long and she wouldn't be able to go potty in it without peeing all over it. So, I have no clue what I will do to fix that one. I may cut and sew the stomach/pee pee area bigger, and hem it and add some lace or something to hide the hem.

Gucci is 8.3 lbs. I like buying some things bigger for her because I think the average dog clothes are made for shorter in length dogs? Have you noticed that? So I don't care if it is a bit loose, but I like them to come down closer to her tail.

I think the Larges will fit your boys. Are you worried about them being too big?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I loved that pink one with the ruffles too - I was going to order them for the girls, but got the purple fuzzy one instead. 
How do you add a hhtp address like you did = then I can show you what I ordered.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just copied the link off the site and pasted it here 

I'd love to see!!!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OKhttp://www.petedge.com/Casual-Canine-Shaker-Knit-Turtleneck-Sweaters-ZW482.pro?parentCategoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211 here goes, I have never done this before so I hope it works. This was only 1.99 in the green so I ordered three - one for each of the dogs. I thought it would be a good outside play sweater


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Crud - that did not work - where do you right click on the page??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am getting so frustrated!! If I right click on the picture I can copy it, but when I right click into the box (here) it does not allow me to paste. What am I doing wrong?? I am so stupid when it comes to computers!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found it. You did it right, but you needed a space after you typed "ok" 

Here is the sizing chart for that brand:

*Size**Fits Base of Neck to Base of Tail**Fits Necks **Fits *Large neck to tail: 16"-20" Neck:18"-22"Chest: 18"-22"

Umm, How long do the boys measure from the neck to tail? If they are 16-17 inches then it should hit them right at the tail, the neck measurements seem a bit big? But I'm guessing there is a fair amount of stretch to include 22 inches.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am getting so frustrated!! If I right click on the picture I can copy it, but when I right click into the box (here) it does not allow me to paste. What am I doing wrong?? I am so stupid when it comes to computers!!


Hmm. I don't know. You actually did it right the first time, but it didnt' show up a link because you didnt' put a space before the address, try again, the same way you did it first. Just make sure you copy the whole addy and then paste it here. OR you can use the hyperlink button above of the task bar (right above where you type your messages, It looks like a "world with a paper clip" on it)

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.petedge.com/East-Side-Co...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211

This is the one that I ordered for Logan. I think that the length will fit ok, but I guess my concern was the size of the dog they show, he is pretty big.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOOOOVVVEEE that sweater!!!!!!! I bought it in pink. It is SO nice, you will love it! I promise. Your husband may not go for the fur top, but atleast it is removeable  The crytals are pretty on it.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so proud of myself, I figured it out!! haha Yes I have noticed that when you buy for the width, the lenght is way too small, so I have always gone with the large. I mean I am sure it works better for me, cause my guys are between 15 & 17 lbs. I also loved, but did not order the little glitzy pink sweater . http://www.petedge.com/East-Side-Co...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211

Gucci would look adorable in that!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I did not order that!

I am experienced with the maribou fur.......it sheds. Terribly! So, I had to say "no". But it is very cute, for someone with the patience to follow the dog around with a vacuum cleaner  Now, if it was a different type of "faux fur" I would've gotten it.

I did buy the faux fur capelet, that is super cute.

http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=203

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That one is cute and I am sure it will look better on Gucci, that dog with the long skinny legs looks kinda funny in it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This thread is so funny. I hope you all share photos of the clothing you are buying.

The photos posted so far are very cute. 

I will probably buy sweaters for the girls for winter but not much else. It'll probably take some time to get them used to wearing them. They hate their harnesses so I know they'll take issue with clothing.

Susan


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

great links girls, awesome prices at petedge! Thanks, I think...my daughter and I have tons of items in our wish list. I loved that pink sweater with the fringe you got Kara, that is a must have for running around town and looking stylish and I also love the hoody sweatshirt with the strip down the side...too cute. Boscoe is getting the green camo hoody and I got one in pink camo too. The slipper beds.... OMG love it! Got 3 of those...oh and the sweater with the hood in stripes of all different bright colors. Well, you can tell how happy I am with that site!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Brandy,

You'll be SO excited over your order (and so will your doggies) Gucci LOVES the slipper bed  She hasnt' been in her donut bed since! ound: 
And I'm really impressed with the quality of the clothes I bought from there, honestly...I wasnt' expecting much, at the low prices, but the sweaters are nice and soft, thick, and look much better in person than they do the website.

Enjoy!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My sweaters came too & I LOVE them. I ordered thos dark green ones that were on sale for $1.99 each, it was a deal I could not pass up, even if they only wear them twice!! Well, they are so nice, great & I think they will be their Christmas sweaters!!! I got the purple sweaters for the girls to match the pink one that they have. I love them for play times, as they move very easily in them but they keep them warm. 
Kara, I love the blue sweater with the snowflakes on it, but agree that the fur is a bit much - even for me to put on a boy - so I think I am just going to trim it down so it just looks like a white trim. This place is great!! My guys were given a gift of Ralph Lauren Polo cashmere sweaters, which are beautiful, but I hate to have them wear them, cause they pull easily. That is why the petedge ones are so great, nice sweaters at a great price -so if they have pull & get ratty, you dont feel bad about chucking them!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Just let them wear the fancy Polo sweaters inside  Atleast for pictures! :whoo: I used to be the same way with nice clothes, I was afraid to wear them, because I didnt' want anything to happen...but then, they NEVER get worn , so what's the point? Live a little!

Isn't the fur "removeable". I could've sworn I saw that on the website. I will take Gucci's fur off too, because I HATE the way maribou sheds. It is cute, but very messy.

I can't wait til it gets cold and she can wear some of this stuff!  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too - I am actually hoping for cooler weather for ME too! I am so tired of being hot!! I will look at the sweater closer to see, if you get to it before me, let me know how you remove it. I would rather follow your lead, since you are the sewing queen!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! I'll go look at it today, I already got it, I just had such a HUGE order, I didn't remember to look closely. I would go check now, but I would wake DH up 

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

in case anyone has more winter shopping to do, one of my favorite sites is prettyyoko.com. be sure to checkout the snapshots, they are darling!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh dear, Judith, I just checked it out, and boy am I in trouble.  The cutest stuff yet. Could you believe the raincoats!? Thanks---what fun!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I just love this thread! I have yet to dress Callie but I plan to get her into a few cute sweaters this winter.

I wanted to let you guys know about yet another site to check out cute stuff for your fur-babies. It's not an online store per say. The site actually belongs to a friend of mine. She has two Yorkies and one on the way. Kara let me tell you Valentina could give you a run for your money in the "Crazy Dog Lady" category. ound: She is very dedicated to her two little girls, who both model. They are very successful doggie models from what I understand. Anyway you really should go and check out her site it's quite cute. I think you'll all enjoy it.

http://www.littleparisnoel.com/id90.html

Lisa


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is really cute, Lisa. More fun!! Also, I love your avatar!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Callalilly said:


> I just love this thread! I have yet to dress Callie but I plan to get her into a few cute sweaters this winter.
> 
> I wanted to let you guys know about yet another site to check out cute stuff for your fur-babies. It's not an online store per say. The site actually belongs to a friend of mine. She has two Yorkies and one on the way. Kara let me tell you Valentina could give you a run for your money in the "Crazy Dog Lady" category. ound: She is very dedicated to her two little girls, who both model. They are very successful doggie models from what I understand. Anyway you really should go and check out her site it's quite cute. I think you'll all enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Lisa,

Thanks for the link!  I do love the pink and denim dress and the velour sweatsuit!! How precious.

Seriously? There is someone that gets harrassed as much as I do over being a crazy dog lady? LOL ound: Yesterday, I was flying home from Biloxi, MS and I really missed Gucci, so I was wearing my "I love my dog" tshirt from Victoria's secret, and people kept asking me about her all day  My husband just sorta rolled his eyes, lol....Poor guy. He hasnt' even seen the stash of clothes I've bought so far, and I'll probably get some more. There are just SO many cute things online.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I get it pretty bad too!! I have a license plate holder that says I love my Havanese with pawprints all around it, and my kids constantly rib me about it. I had a tshirt made with Lily & Lexis picture on it, I hardly get to wear it, due to the ribbing. Forget what I hear when I put them in sweaters!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I want the license plate!!! LOL, In fact, I told my husband that and he scoffed. I do have a few paw print stickers on mine.  I also was thinking about buying that shirt at Cafe Press that says "If its not a Havanese, its just a dog" lol. AND the "quilt/rescue" shirt.

I bet the shirt w/ their pictures is adorable! You should wear it!!!!!! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do but I feel bad cause I got it before I got Logan so i kinda feel bad wearing it without him on it. It is really cute though. they took the girls pictures off of the web and transferred it to the shirt. I love all my little Havanese things - I went to the Giants/Green Bay game yesterday and wore my Havanese socks!!
So what if they all think I am a nut!! Cause I probably am!!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Kara,
Actually I don't think you or Valentina are "Crazy Dog Ladies" but I know some folks might. I just think you are people who really love and are dedicated to their doggies.

The great thing about the clothes that she has on her site is, for the most part, a portion of the proceeds go to charity. I hope you've had a chance to look around her site a little. She has a wonderful rainbow bridge dedication page and she also has pictures of the dog's bedroom. Their room is complete with Trompe-l'œil and a flat screen TV!! Her dog's are her full time obsession, er uh....I mean, hobby! :biggrin1:

Laurie,
What if you print out a picture of Logan and put him on the back! Epson has great computer transfer paper so it's really fairly easy to do yourself. Then no one is left out!



Amy R. said:


> That is really cute, Lisa. More fun!! Also, I love your avatar!


Thanks Amy! She's such a cutie and it's so fun to watch her colors change! She's really lightening up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the idea, only problem is that when I got the shirt, "3" dogs WAS NEVER in yhe picture, so Lily is already on the front and Lexi on the back. and they are big - I think I just have to get a new pic of all three and get a new one!!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, I don't know if you saw them on the Pretty Yoko website, but there are *kimonos!!* lol! They are darling and would look awfully cute on Gucci.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those kimonos ARE cute  Girl.........you are just giving me way too much shopping inspiration! :biggrin1: I have to slow down for a bit. Why is it so easy for me to spend money??

I did take a look at her website, and the doggie's bedroom! How CUTE!!!! I wish I had an extra room  My house isn't big enough...OR, I have too many kids. ound: Maybe one of them will give up their room?

I like the art. I hired an artist to paint tropical scenery in my master bathroom, and a hello kitty mural in my daughter's room. I love that kind of stuff, but I'm not artsy at all.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kimonos?! My husband travels to Japan on a regular basis. I'm going to ask one of the wives of his overseas co-workers if this would be offensive. Like I need _another_ reason to expand the clothing closet of my Havs. (I just got winter parkas for all of the dogs for our winter travels to Tahoe!)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kimberly, I went on that prettyyoko.com website that Judith recommended, with the kimonos, and it appears that it is Japanese.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We went to Japan last fall and got a pink kimono ($20) for my maltese. They sell them at all the doggy vendors so it can't be too offensive! They have these pet stores that you go into and you can go in the room, order lunch, and play with puppies! They have a bunch of breeds but while we were there dachshunds were very popular! They have some of the cutest doggy clothes though. But then when I did exchange rate I knew hubby would kill me over $150 outfit for the girls!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, once I started thinking about it, I figured it probably would be seen as cute. It is our turn to host a dinner with all of our Japanese friends that are living here for another year, and I am just a bit too sensitive about doing anything offensive. It is hard to know with cultural differences sometimes. I have an authentic kimono of my own, but I haven't taken the time to have anyone show me how to put it on properly, so I never wear it to events.

Amy, now that I'm looking at the site I can see they have a lot of fun options. Oh my! The Narikiri page is hilarious.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Ladies...(and gentlemen) ..you will have to forgive me. As I have a twinge about dressing Capote in anything 'girlie' ...I found him his 'winter jacket. '

Without further Adu..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mindy, I think you are definitely safe on that not falling into any category of "girly."  Cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a friend that keep buying clothes for Oliver. 
The clothes she gets for her girl dogs are adorable and better looking than the boy stuff.$$$$$
I admit I do buy him bandanas He looks adorable with them and wears them almost daily.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You are right to be cautious and sensitive to the cultural nuances, Kimberly. In a lot of cultures dressing a dog _would_ be seen as offensive.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is very cute and non girly for him!

I love the dog clothes. Dora doesn't really like them that much though so I really only use it when she needs it or special holidays. Where as my maltese LOVES clothes (other than the lobster costume that we agreed she didn't have to wear) I wish Dora enjoyed them more but I have to get something really light as she is always warm, it can't touch her head, etc.

Kimberly- My husband was the most embarrassing in Japan. We went to a formal dinner and they always had us pick the selection first (they had to have at least 20 pass around plates) and Jim loved these little cakes. He grabbed a few and then they took the plate away from the younger professors so Jim could eat more. I thought Jim would say no thanks I had enough, but no he grabbed more of them!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Call me an enabler, I think Sam looks very Manly in his outfits. The Trench Coat has a removeable lining so it can be used in all seasons.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great modeling pics of Sam! Valentino has such a profuse coat that the sweaters look odd on him! I may try one of the coats this winter! Hey maybe it will snow here this year!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie, 
I think orange is Sam's color. It really brings out his red highlights!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> BUY IT!!!!!!! BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!ound:
> 
> LADIES, you MUST now go visit THIS SITE:
> 
> ...


Kara, you should have replaced Greenspan. You know how to stimulate the economy :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! 

Somebody NEEEEEDDSSS to replace Greenspan! ound: Wait...did I just say that? Our economy is sucking wind right now. All sectors. Except the insurance companies, they rule the world. Well, atleast the USA. heeh

Sam looks SO cute, and I also like the Red Sox jacket  There are plenty of awesome "boy" clothes out there.

Too bad Dora doesnt' like the lobster costume! It is super cute 

I've never heard of dressing a dog in certain things as being offensive. I would think that would be more likely to happen overseas, (someone being offended) because our culture is so diverse here in the states. I mean, isn't chewing gum offensive in some places?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL!
> 
> Somebody NEEEEEDDSSS to replace Greenspan! ound: Wait...did I just say that? Our economy is sucking wind right now. All sectors. Except the insurance companies, they rule the world. Well, atleast the USA. heeh


Greenspan retired and was replaced by Bernanke months ago and the day after he left, he started writing a book that comes out this or next week. I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We were talking about that book the other day with a couple at the airport...Husband even mentioned Bernanke, but where was my head? I guess the 12 hour flight from hell did me in. lol

What a major brain fart. I had forgotten that! lol, My husband would smack me upside the head if he read that because we are both Economists, but we work as Venture Capitalists...mostly with penny stocks or OTC's.

I am SO out of it today, if you could only see me. I've been dealing with a fiasco at Verizon wireless and look like a burnt out housewife, at best.

I should really get off this board and read more news. ound: Especially that pertaining to business....which I am always finding reasons not to go to the office when I can just stay home on the laptop 

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kara, do you have a serger? i have made coco sweaters cut down from regular ones. she has quite the variety from dressy cashmere to everyday styles. there is quite a selection at thrift stores for just a few dollars. i enjoyed the moderntails site, lots of ideas for copying. judith


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

See, I think Dora has a future as a dog clothes model (I heard you often get to keep the clothes!) as I can get her to pose and look at me but she absolutely hates it! This was her old spring dress


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree, it looks like Dora just walked, sat & flipped her head back like a model - too cute!!!!!

I love Sams grey & blue coat - where did you get that??


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amanda, what a darling girl, she looks very professional. what a flirt!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Dora is a runway natural. The next Kate Moss. Toooo cute, Amanda! Hmm, wish I had a girl Hav.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww, Dora is a doll!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dora would make a GREAT model! Seriously, you should send her picture in to a few "agents". How cool would that be?

Gucci is not cut out for that, she is too mopey for the first few minutes in clothes. lol

Judith, I don't have a serger...I will probably ask for on this Christmas. I do have an incredible sewing machine, the Viking Designer SE...so I am not complaining. lol My husband almost had a heart attack when we bought that...but he was willing to do anything to stop my begging. lol

I'd love to see what you've made  Do you have any pictures?

I think I would use a serger alot if I had one, I do love working with knits and I have ALOT of rayon knits, they travel well. 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Sam in his coats!

Dora is darling! She does look like a natural!

Marie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I agree, it looks like Dora just walked, sat & flipped her head back like a model - too cute!!!!!
> 
> I love Sams grey & blue coat - where did you get that??


I got Sam's coat at "Walmart" for under $20.00.

Dora is a natural. You should look up some doggie talent agencies! She may make enough money to pay for a new pup and obedience clubs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh! If I had a girl, this is what I'd think of getting her. Hey Kara, did you see this??

http://cgi.ebay.ca/XS-SMALL-DIVA-DE...ryZ66767QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Toooooo cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It cracks me up how hard we all keep trying to dress Gucci & spend all of Kara' money!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Better her money than mine!!! LOL

I'm looking at stuff for Ricky - Lord help me!! I always told my family that if I start dressing the dogs up, to please lock me up and throw away the key. AAAAAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! :doh: :der: :dance:

But look at this......... too cute!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MEDIUM-DOG-DENIU...ryZ66766QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats really cute!! I would love to see my guys in that too!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, does Gucci have her own closet??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!!! ound: Oh, yes...I love how yall' love to keep spending my money and suckering me in! haha....That dress is really cute! I could probably make that pretty easily  The jacket? I don't know...that one might have to be bought.

Gucci NEEDS her own closet! Right now, I've got all the stuff I've bought her hidden in my sewing room, which reminds me...I need to go hide it better, my inlaws will be staying in there! lol 

She is so darn spoiled.

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

ound: ound: ound: YOu guys are so funny.Yoda has his jackets and some sweaters and vest shirts I got mine at petco on clearance LOL for 3 and 4 dollars but he dont like to wear them he gets to hot but then again if it snow here I bet he would LOL


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

*winter sale*

since i often refer back to this site to check out the great websites for sweaters, i would like to mention one i came upon today. petco.com is having a clearance sale of winter clothing, lots of sweaters, more for boys than girls at low prices. we still have lots more cold weather coming i am sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Marie, that is PRECIOUS!  Does the hat stay on? I love the colors!
> 
> Fireplace, ehh? lol.....I probably could've done without it, but its so darn cute!
> 
> ...











DANGER...DANGER...DANGER, WILL ROBINSON!!! :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

ruthann said:


> Kara, I bought "Stylish Knits for Dogs (36 sweater patterns) by Iilele Hochberg and made Annabelle six sweaters. It's easy. Anyone as crafty as you can learn to knit. The handknits in dog boutique are very pricey. My birthday is coming up and I have requested a digital camera, software and whatever else I need to get into the picture business. You all are so great with all this but when you get to be 75 it's not so easy. My son put Annabelle avitar on this site but he is always busy with work and family. So I'm going to have to learn myself. I am hoping I can accomplish this!!


Goodness, Ruthann...we need to dub you the forum knitting queen!!!
Do you take orders??? I would LOVE to see some of your sweaters!! :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

When Judith bumped this thread today I read through the entire thread  When we got Tessa my DD told me to never dress her up or put her hair in a topknot...she thought only crazy dog ladies did such things, lol!

Well, DD came home this weekend to find Tessa in her fuzzy pink sweater and her hair in a topknot. Even DD admitted she was adorable and then had to try all her clothes on for a fashion show. Luckily Tessa likes to wear her clothes...or if not exactly "likes", she doesn't object!

Thanks for all the tips and links!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Judith! We can never have enough sweaters right? Especially 'on sale'! lol, that's permission to do more shopping!! hehe.

Jan, lots of neat stores on this thread, ehh?  Did you ever get around to ordering the drama queen shirt?

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't wait to see your annabelle in the sweaters you knitted, Ruthann.

Don't worry you will be able to work the whole picture thing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to see your knitted sweaters too!I do not knit,I crochet,but I've never really thought about crocheting Quincy a sweater.Are the patterns easy to find?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, yes, but don't tell DH what I paid for it 

A lady in my knit group knit her dog a sweater, it was adorable. I've seen books at B&N for knitted sweaters for dogs. One came with needles with dog tips, very cute. One day I may give it a try.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

All the sweaters I bought for Milo are hand knit. I love them, they fit great and are warmer than most of the ones I've seen locally. Here's a short video of him in the one that looks like overalls.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Where did you find Milo's outfit??? THAT is TOOOO cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I found it at a local store. After looking everywhere online and all around here, there was nothing as cute. Wish I'd thought of it earlier because when I went back after I got the first two they had a very limited supply so I bought the other two they had in his size. Ah, but there's always next year. I'll get there early.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, Milo is the most adorable dog! He has such a cute grin.  I love his little outfit too.

Ruthann, you must share your knitting projects! I would love to see them. 

And knitting is so not hard! And it's easier to knit for dogs than for humans because they don't care if it looks "weird" in some places - plus they will probably ruin their sweater a lot quicker than a person would so they are a perfect first project thing. Well, after the mandatory scarf or two. 

I am currently knitting Kubrick a jacket for the winter but I've been so busy that it's not done yet. The only thing I've knitted him so far was his Halloween sweater that I made the pattern for myself.. I've already posted pics of it elsewhere but here it is for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

You are just too talented. I love Kubrick's sweater so much that I just might break out the knitting needles (if I can find them). I probably haven't knitted for at least twenty years. Where would I get a book of patterns???


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Lina..Kubrick's sweater is awesome..I 'm so jealous!!

I just don't think it would be possible for me to knit..
I just don't have the hands for it...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, I love that sweater! And of course Milo would look cute in anything but that is too much...a knitted overall sweater, how clever :biggrin1:

Lina, you came up with the pattern yourself? Wow, I am impressed. I am very much a knit by the pattern girl. It's adorable, you should try to publish it in a knitting magazine! Kubrick looks great in those colors 

I'm inspired. After finishing a couple of UFO's (unfinished objects) I think I'll give it a try. I've never wanted to knit a human sized sweater as I'm more of an instant gratification knitter (scarves, baby blankets, purses, socks) but a small dog sweater qualifies. It would be great to have one long enough that also fit her around.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> Geri, I love that sweater! And of course Milo would look cute in anything but that is too much...a knitted overall sweater, how clever :biggrin1:
> 
> Lina, you came up with the pattern yourself? Wow, I am impressed. I am very much a knit by the pattern girl. It's adorable, you should try to publish it in a knitting magazine! Kubrick looks great in those colors
> 
> I'm inspired. After finishing a couple of UFO's (unfinished objects) I think I'll give it a try. I've never wanted to knit a human sized sweater as I'm more of an instant gratification knitter (scarves, baby blankets, purses, socks) but a small dog sweater qualifies. It would be great to have one long enough that also fit her around.


Jan,

I love that -- UFOs. I can't tell you how many of those I have (in a very wide range of activities). I really do want to give this a try though. Years ago I gave up knitting in favor of crocheting because the projects got finished so much faster.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I just ran across this thread again. I love Milo's pumpkin sweater!! Has anyone made a sweater with legs?? I bought Annabelle a snowsuit but she won't walk in it. She stands there and looks at me like I'm nuts. How can I expect her to move? A legged sweater would move with her and not be on the stiff side. I think after Christmas, I'll give it a try. Ruthann


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was just looking at a lot of books on Amazon.com and none of the patterns have legs. That disappointed me because I want Milo to be covered and warm (and coincidentally give me less of him to clean everytime he walks out in the disgusting weather). Though I was tempted to buy a few books it doesn't seem to make sense. I think I'll just have to wait till next fall to buy him more. All the ones I bought have the four legs covered.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i love all the custon made sweaters they are so cute. i don't knit, but would like to find a source for crochet patterns for coco.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, but when I bring out the yarn and knitting needles Tessa sees that as an open invitation. She will do and try ANYTHING to get to it. She acts like an addict looking for a fix. I guess I need to make a shaker can. Kara, didn't I read where you used that with good results with Gucci and your sewing patterns and supplies?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes!

The shaker can (soda w/ coins) worked WONDERS with my sewing patterns,she won't touch them. But any other paper product that is on the floor is 'free game', amazing that she can distinguish, she'll still try to lay on top of them WHILE I'm cutting. LOL! Attention whore, but she won't eat them.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a site that lists a lot of doggie wear knitting books, and if you click on the 'for pets' link on the left it has a crochet section too.

http://www.karpstyles.com/catalog.html?category=Dog Sweaters

I love the book with matching patterns for socks (my latest obsession) for you and a sweater for your dog  Then my family really would be convinced I'd gone around the bend.....lol!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh..How CUTE! I want matching socks and a Gucci sweater!! I must learn how to knit now!?!? lol, First, I need to find the time. Last thing I need is another costly 'hobby'. I can see myself buying every color of yarn there is!

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, you should see my secret yarn stash ound: I'm a yarn snob too, lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm living proof of WHY people pay alot of $$$$$ for doggy sweaters...(I could possibly knit a pot holder..does that count?)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

That's how we all start Diane


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, Jan.but I have never moved beyond that! LOL!! I'm waitng for some nice person to say..GEEE, diane, I will make your poooor, little, cold Hav's a sweater!

Hey, Maybe we can do a sweater exchange, though mine will look like a pot holder! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm bumping this up, because there is great advice and experience to learn from here. If not, there might even be some pics to look at ! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhhh, Marj! I'm TRYING not to spend any more money! I just bought 3 new coats! :frusty:

I can't imagine how many new sweaters are out this year that I haven't even seen yet..


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Here are some nice sweaters
http://www.poochtini.com/inc/sdetail/196
http://www.poochtini.com/inc/sdetail/196
http://www.poochtini.com/inc/sdetail/260


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love that third one. Looks so cozy.


----------

